# Plus de lecture seule NTFS



## Asticoco (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !
Nouveau sur macOS et propriétaire depuis peu d'un MacBook Air M2, j'ai découvert qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser de périphériques de stockage en NTFS, du moins uniquement en lecture seule.

Par curiosité j'ai cherché des solutions et trouvé différents logiciels gratuits ou payants. Mes essais pour écrire sur du NTFS ont été peu concluants et à présent, je fais face à un problème : je ne peux même plus accéder en lecture seule à un disque externe NTFS (ce qui est encore plus handicapant qu'au départ).

Dans "Utilitaire de disque", une clé USB ou un disque externe NTFS apparaissent en grisé et impossible de les monter en lecture seule sous peine de voir affiché ce message : "Impossible de monter "Disque XXX" (Erreur 49223 dans com.apple.DiskManagement.disenter).






Est-ce que ce problème de NTFS sans lecture seule est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? Et si oui, existe-t-il un moyen de le résoudre ?
Merci et bon week-end !

Asticoco


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je crains plutôt que ton disque NTFS ne soit endommagé, il faudrait que tu le branches sur un PC et que tu le vérifies et/ou répares depuis Windows.


----------



## Asticoco (25 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je crains plutôt que ton disque NTFS ne soit endommagé, il faudrait que tu le branches sur un PC et que tu le vérifies et/ou répares depuis Windows.


Merci pour le conseil ! J'ai déjà essayé de le réparer sur mon PC mais aucune erreur n'a été trouvée. Je vais réessayer. À noter que j'ai testé avec deux clés USB en FAT32 et le Mac arrive tout à fait à y accéder. J'ai également testé avec un disque Seagate en NTFS jamais branché et même erreur quand je tente de le monter :/


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

Asticoco a dit:


> Est-ce que ce problème de NTFS sans lecture seule est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? Et si oui, existe-t-il un moyen de le résoudre ?


Tu es sûr que ton disque dur est bien formaté en NTFS et pas en exFAT, car bien souvent ce code d'erreur est lié avec le format exFAT ? Ne pas oublier que sous macOS que la reconnaissance d'un disque dur ne posera pas de problème si on utilise la structure *Table de partition GUID*, sous Windows c'est la *GPT* _(Guid Partition Table)_, la structure MBR est très vieille sous Windows et génère des problèmes même depuis un vrai PC !


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2022)

Asticoco a dit:


> J'ai également testé avec un disque Seagate en NTFS jamais branché et même erreur quand je tente de le monter :/


Alors il y a peut être un problème spécifique à ton Mac, mais ce n'est pas Apple qui a retiré la fonction de macOS.
Sinon tu peux essayer avec un des 2 logiciels de gestion du NTFS en écriture (Paragon ou Tuxera), peut être que ça débloquera la lecture...


----------



## Asticoco (25 Septembre 2022)

Merci ! Ça fonctionne en lecture/écriture avec la version d'essai de Paragon.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

Asticoco a dit:


> Merci ! Ça fonctionne en lecture/écriture avec la version d'essai de Paragon.


C'est une chose, mais par défaut une version de macOS sait lire le format NTFS, mais ne peut pas écrire des données.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2022)

Asticoco a dit:


> j'ai découvert qu'on ne pouvait pas utiliser de périphériques de stockage en NTFS, du moins uniquement en lecture seule.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

